# [SOLVED] Gateway E-4000 rejects Realtek AC'97 drivers



## Randymanme (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello, 

I have no sound because I have no multimedia audio controller :sigh:; but so far, whenever I've downloaded the device and drivers, or the drivers after first installing the device, I get the blue page aborting the installation and dumping physical memory and I have to do a hard reboot. 

Further, I've noted that the Linux systems I have installed all use the same Realtek multimedia audio controller and drivers that are indicated for XP, except that with Linux, they come with the kernel (I guess) and don't have to be user installed.

I have XP on another comupter (a Dell 8300) and have had no problem with installing the appropriate device and drivers, so I assume this to be an issue with this computer. When I go to the website for Gateway drivers, well over a hundred models and serial numbers are listed for support -- except the E-4000!

What can I do? Is there a known work-around for this? Would I still have the same problem if I upgraded to Windows 7?

Any and all help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Gateway E-4000 rejects Realtek AC'97 drivers*

I read that comp was made by MPC Computers - they have a driver support site -> http://www.mpcdrivers.com/apps/compdriv2b2f.html BUT you need to find out the exact model number.


----------



## Randymanme (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Gateway E-4000 rejects Realtek AC'97 drivers*

p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }a:link { } Exact model number? Let me give you what I've got for further suggestions, if you will.  


Vendor: Gateway
Model: E-4000
Serial Number: 0028147742
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80 GHz
Speed: 1.80 GHz
BIOS: RG84510A.15A.0009.P03.0204300808  
Version: (04/30/2002)
Supports: IDE


Maybe it could be of some help for me to quote some of what it says on the blue page:
A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your 
computer . . . . 
_ Technical Information: 
*** Stop: 0x0000007E (0x0000005, 0xF3AEE46D, 0xF7CC0A74, 0xF7CC0770) 
*** portcls.sys - Address F3AEE46D base at F3AEE000, DateStamp 47e39d81_

The link you suggested ([url]http://www.mpcdrivers.com/apps/compdriv2b2f.html[/URL]) doesn't show anything for this model, either.

What can I do? Is there a known work-around for this? Would I still have the same problem if I upgraded to Windows 7?


Since the Linux operating systems work just fine, could this problem just be an issue with this particular Windows XP? It has been suggested that I might update the BIOS. But, again, I can't find reference to a Model E-4000 anywhere on sites for Gateway.

Any and all help would be much appreciated. Thank you.
__________________
Gateway E-4000, Pentium 4, 1.8 GhZ, 1.0 GiB ram, nVidia 5500/173.xx; sda(20GiB): XP; sdb(40GiB): Linux Mint 9 ME; Linux Mint 8 ME, Puppy Linux 5 Lucid Puppy. (I enjoy tinkering around with operating systems.)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Gateway E-4000 rejects Realtek AC'97 drivers*

Hi,
Gateway came out with 2 Models

E-4000 Deluxe:
http://mpcdrivers.com/apps/filelistE4000deluxe.html

E-4000 PIV:
http://mpcdrivers.com/apps/filelistE4000PIV.html

Both use the same drivers for Audio if you have a SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio driver
http://www.mpcdrivers.com/sylvia/Support/gateway/7512451.exe

If you have a Sound Blaster Audigy driver instead you will need this driver (PIV Model only):
http://www.mpcdrivers.com/sylvia/Support/gateway/7513081.exe

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## Randymanme (Nov 25, 2010)

*<SOLVED> Re: Gateway E-4000 rejects Realtek AC'97 drivers*

To sum up your help in one word: _Perfect._ I clicked on the SoundMax link and followed the directions in the Readme file. I have sound.

Thank you very much.

Randall


----------



## Randymanme (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Gateway E-4000 rejects Realtek AC'97 drivers*

Oh, and thank you for the information about this model, too.

Appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Gateway E-4000 rejects Realtek AC'97 drivers*

Glad to hear you can hear again!

I would recommend you backup these drivers to CD so you will have them if need be.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

